# Volume Curve and Chord Detector Script



## gmet (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all,

This script takes a couple of concepts by Thomas J:

Basically it allows you to redraw the natural dynamic curve back into instruments; as all samples are normalised and do not follow the natural dynamic curve (see flute example below).

It also subtracts volume when a chord is played; 3 people playing 1 note should be the same volume as 3 people playing a 3 different notes (a chord), however with samples this does not happen.

This is only really useful for wind (brass & woodwind) as strings and percussion have generally uniform dynamic range.

Regards,

Justin

This is now hosted on http://scoringfilm.wordpress.com/ (my blog).


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, Justin!


----------



## A/V4U (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Thanks for posting


----------



## mixolydian (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Many thanks for developing and sharing.


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Many thanks.


----------



## A.C.Edwards (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Hey Justin,

Very glad to see someone's put Bergersens techs to life!

One problem though, I'm trying to load it into K3 at the moment and there seems to be no information loaded in the script. 

Any queries anyone?

Cheers again Justin.


----------



## gmet (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Sorry for the delay guys; I have been busy entertaining my kids!

Here is the script attached as a text file (which needs to be compiled in Nils Script Editor):

BTW, this should work with most other scripts as all it does is simply affect one CC#.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## ramp (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Fantastic script. Is there any chance that someone could modify this with some kind of savable preset dropdown?



> Looks like an interesting concept! One could implement the volume curves from this chart maybe:
> 
> http://www.elvenmusic.com/public/Instrument-Reference-Chart-v4.zip (http://www.elvenmusic.com/public/Instru ... art-v4.zip)



Keep in mind Lee that that orchestration guide factors in perceptual nonlinearities, and you should not be including those in your instrument balancing.


----------



## gmet (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

I have actually scripted a drop-down menu for presets, entered all the correct ranges and setup volume curves for different families of instruments.

I will release this when I get time to finish it; unless someone else wants to experiment and setup curves. [PM me]

Justin

p.s. I have also setup a scaling knob (0-100%) so that curves can be adapted for different sample sets.


----------



## ramp (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

That sounds great Jusin, please share as I'd be keen on experimenting with curves.


----------



## gmet (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Hi Guys,

I realised that the version I had compiled was in K4, here it is again for K3.5

Please note that the curves in the presets are not yet setup - use the custom setting to enter your own values.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## ptrickf (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: [Free Script] Volume Curve and Chord Detector*

Thanks for this - the ability to edit parameters will be really useful... (argghh!! so much to learn)

cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 4, 2011)

Does this work with any sample library?
Regards
Christian


----------



## ScoringFilm (Aug 5, 2011)

Christian,

This should work with any library that responds to CC7/11 - I have not done anything with it for a while (since this post 20 months ago!), nor do I intend to as I am about to embark on a huge scripting job.

Try it and see for yourself!

Justin


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot Justin!!
I will try it out!!
Regards
Christian


----------

